
Neanderthal structure deep inside cave is 176,000 years old - anigbrowl
http://www.nature.com/articles/nature18291.epdf?referrer_access_token=aJ0RhHbhItuK0Xx65bVUvtRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0OttyGMOfP1Om-pa6CbhPDageNy-JtJBAQA_CeztQjlBdDYCcj3H6vSBUUVNSkp4HDx3BhNAwz89zYU-jvu5ydpb9vYEFZKT8UXKtNC_o85qIM_DtOHbL0X1DroIT3vGFybqMNIWGCXswcDndQ-_eF7fbkZUX_xzq5q7jziPFqz7-9wwf-7p8Ia14WCiqB2SnIJpbo_ZM4CCI-6pzh2CN3r&tracking_referrer=www.latimes.com
======
anigbrowl
tl;dr [http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-
neandert...](http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-neanderthals-
cave-structures-20160525-snap-story.html)

